# 02 praire 650 manual



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

i would really like to download the manual for 02 650 prairie......


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

does the 650 manual we have not work for you? I know it's a bit newer than what you have but i would think 99% is the same? http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/do...do=file&id=110

this guy has a hard copy of the 02-03 650 manual for 20 buck..
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2174


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

thanks i do not know if the download would work or not. its a 02 i am having over heating promblems. the raidator was plugged with mud, i took the plastics off and cleaned then reassembled and rode for 40 minutes and the light started blinking once again. i was wounding if the thermostat would be the cause and if i can remove the thermostat and run this machine to see if it would over heat..then i would buy a new one. noting that this has not got hot enough to boil yet. any suggestions? and thank you for your time and would like to say this is a great site...wish there was more to buy then just t'shirts and koozies though


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

you can buy pink thongs too


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

can't say that i'm into "pink thongs" though they would look good on your head!!!!lol


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I think he got ya phIshy......lol.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

cojack said:


> thanks i do not know if the download would work or not. its a 02 i am having over heating promblems. the raidator was plugged with mud, i took the plastics off and cleaned then reassembled and rode for 40 minutes and the light started blinking once again. i was wounding if the thermostat would be the cause and if i can remove the thermostat and run this machine to see if it would over heat..then i would buy a new one. noting that this has not got hot enough to boil yet. any suggestions? and thank you for your time and would like to say this is a great site...wish there was more to buy then just t'shirts and koozies though


have you made sure the radiator is full? when it overheats sometimes it will boil over and out the overflow


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

note---^ the radiator itself, not just the overflow


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Is your fan working?


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

radiator is full well i take the cap off and it looks full, thought maaybe it was the thermostat so went to take it out and wow there wasn't one in it. still baffled and yup the fan is working, and thats the wierd thing it asn't ioled over yet. the temp light just flashes


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Let's see

Fan working
Radiator full
No boil over
Temp light flashing

When it first overheated, have you had to add any coolant or is your only problem the temp light flashing?

Any other signs of overheating?

Sounds like it may just be a temp sensor coming on to soon.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

I have never had to had coolant to the system, it just seems like it is really hot and the fan runs for 10 minutes after shutting it off, (somtimes drains the battery) i did check the fan and it is coming on before the light flashes. Couls this be because there is not thermostat? i changed the oil and use synthetic also added some "kool-it" to the system, its allitle better can ride for 50 minutes before the light flashes. i thought maybe a air lock though there is no thermostat so all you get when you take the cap off when it is running is circulation of the antifreeze


----------

